# Streaming not permitted while HDMI connected



## caughey (May 26, 2007)

After having no luck getting streaming to work on the Kindle Fire HD, but great success streaming to my HTC One, I thought I would pick up this little tool to use on an upcoming trip: Micro USB to HDMI MHL Adapter. It actually works really well, with everything but the TiVo app. Disappointing, but worth a shot.

Any bets on whether this is cable labs requirement or just to keep me from using my phone to replace a Mini? (With the recent sale on Minis and "free" lifetime, the Mini is way too convenient to replace with the app.)


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Same thing with the iOS app. They don't support AirPlay either.


----------



## caughey (May 26, 2007)

I wonder if playing back downloaded recordings is/will be permitted with HDMI connected.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Nope


----------



## caughey (May 26, 2007)

caughey said:


> After having no luck getting streaming to work on the Kindle Fire HD, but great success streaming to my HTC One, I thought I would pick up this little tool to use on an upcoming trip: Micro USB to HDMI MHL Adapter. It actually works really well, with everything but the TiVo app. Disappointing, but worth a shot.


I got a chance to try this while travelling recently, and it now works.


----------



## PCurry57 (Feb 27, 2012)

Some devices do manage to work with Chromecast - cast screen. My Galaxy S4 kitkat 4.4.2 didn't. My Galaxy S6 Edge does.


----------



## steelersruleman (Aug 29, 2014)

caughey said:


> After having no luck getting streaming to work on the Kindle Fire HD, but great success streaming to my HTC One, I thought I would pick up this little tool to use on an upcoming trip: Micro USB to HDMI MHL Adapter. It actually works really well, with everything but the TiVo app. Disappointing, but worth a shot.
> 
> Any bets on whether this is cable labs requirement or just to keep me from using my phone to replace a Mini? (With the recent sale on Minis and "free" lifetime, the Mini is way too convenient to replace with the app.)


So just disconnect the HDMI Cable from the back of my TIVO Roamio(4-tuner OTA and cable) so I can STREAM to my Amazon Kindle Fire HDX and Iphone/Ipod/Ipad?

I also need to do this to DOWNLOAD any recording to the above devices for playback?

What a PIA! All I "mainly" want to do is download recorded content from my TIVO to my devices for OFFLINE watching while traveling.

I have to remember to DISCONNECT my HDMI from my TIVO for it too work at all?!

What a joke! I though the Slingbox M was the answer to my prayers, but that is a bigger PIA than the Stream.

Thank Go* I came here first before plunking down some cold cash for either a TIVO Stream or a SlingBox. What a collosal waste!


----------



## telemark (Nov 12, 2013)

steelersruleman said:


> So just disconnect the HDMI Cable from the back of my TIVO Roamio(4-tuner OTA and cable) so I can STREAM to my Amazon Kindle Fire HDX and Iphone/Ipod/Ipad?


No, that's not how it works at all. There's a zillion different device combinations people are talking about, and you need to make sure you know what you're looking at before drawing conclusions.

OP was talking about displaying a mobile device on a TV which is a NOT a supported configuration. Watching content on a mobile screen IS a supported configuration.


----------



## notyou (Oct 9, 2001)

caughey said:


> After having no luck getting streaming to work on the Kindle Fire HD, but great success streaming to my HTC One, I thought I would pick up this little tool to use on an upcoming trip: Micro USB to HDMI MHL Adapter. It actually works really well, with everything but the TiVo app. Disappointing, but worth a shot.
> 
> Any bets on whether this is cable labs requirement or just to keep me from using my phone to replace a Mini? (With the recent sale on Minis and "free" lifetime, the Mini is way too convenient to replace with the app.)


Hey Caughey -- I was having problems with streaming to a Kindle Fire HD 6 a while back. I thought it was an SD/HD issue, but more recently I got some HD shows to stream fine (NBA playoffs), but not other stuff (regular TV shows, movies). What was your experience?


----------



## Scott R. Scherr (Aug 6, 2003)

I am also able to connect by HDMI from a Samsung Galaxy S4 to a hotel TV and stream from my tivo. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

They just added AirPlay support to the iOS app, which also enabled HDMI out. Not sure if they did that for Andorid yet or not. Has there been a recent update to the app?


----------



## Scott R. Scherr (Aug 6, 2003)

The app was last updated on March 25th, but I had not tried it before. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------

